# Thanksgiving Throwdown Voting Thread



## bmudd14474 (Dec 12, 2015)

Pick the best.

1) Thanksgiving fatty:

Homemade breakfast turkey sausage stuffed with smoked cranberry cheddar cheese, mashed potatoes, stuffing w/homemade Italian sausage, and wrapped in home cured and smoked bacon.  Smoked with hickory and apple wood and served with some gravy.

View media item 440743
2) Turkey and “Français farce marron pour la dinde” 

View media item 440744
3)  Smoked leftover turkey soup.
Turkey was smoked at 225 for 4 hours
Brined in simple salt,water,and sugar
Rub kosher salt and course black pepper
View media item 440745
4) Paleo Style Dinner:
Smoked Pulled Pork Tacos
with Gluten Free Tortillas,  Cheese, Lettuce
and Smoked Pineapple Salsa
Spanish Cauliflower "Rice"
View media item 440747

5) Sweet Potato Pie
View media item 440748


----------



## smokedout13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Who won the prizes?


----------



## bellarozes (Dec 13, 2021)

A few times a year my office has a "throwdown" where we all cook a dish and vote on a winner. Most recent ones were meatballs (I lost terribly) and Irish soda bread (I won). The next one is bananas. Anything with bananas is fair game. Since I don't have too many banana recipes, I'm hoping for some good suggestions. Only other rules are that it needs to be easily shareable and should probably be sweet since it's a snaptube vidmate morning/breakfast event.


----------

